# large quantity bushwhacker ant bait in Texas



## jgoat (Jul 18, 2014)

Good day to all.arborists! 
I have been .doing some.research on who has used. Bushwhacker.ant bait.and.a thread in.one.of.your forums came.up. So.I felt.that some.may find.this very good news. I have a semi trailer.filled.with this.product in large.barrels and.cases.of.smaller.retail.containers. All for.sale right.now. Please contact me.thru this.thread I.have not.read.all.terms.for.posting and.im.unsure.on.posting my info
Thank you all.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 18, 2014)

With that many periods in your post, I thought you might need a box.


----------



## jgoat (Jul 18, 2014)

While I invite criticism and do my best to benefit from it I feel that your statement is neither constructive or supportive. I use my right thumb to hit the space bar and with any luck manage to get it right every third sentence. I had hoped after reading sawdust7's replies to a post last year I would have had a more sincere response but hey....Im not above poking fun at noobs. So i hope that this possibly reaches someone who may benefit. Thanks again.


----------



## Thornton (Jul 18, 2014)

How does it work What type ants does it work on? Is it safe ? Excluding California.Do you have a MSDS on it


----------



## jgoat (Jul 20, 2014)

let me refer you to a thread by one of your own it was in sept 2013
by sawdust7 check it out .


----------



## jgoat (Sep 29, 2014)

_Okay my friendly arborist folk. The stuff is called Bromacil. I have a large amount of this stuff. I also have several pallets of Borax.
FOR SALE CHEAP IN LAPORTE TX......_


----------



## Ed Roland (Sep 29, 2014)

jgoat. Arborists need not dispense with ants. Do ants harm trees? Support with data.

You are peddling a toxic carcinogen to the wrong forum. Hope this saves you some time and grief.


----------



## jgoat (Oct 1, 2014)

Well ED It was two members of this forum chatting about the very stuff I have in my posession that prompted me to say anything at all. If you had followed up on info I had mentioned in I believe my second ,no , third post. You can still do so. You can contact other fellow arborists and ask them why they thought so highly of it. You pompous balloon knot!
I only wanted to help really .....look it up...its not as bad as JAPAN IRRADIATING THE OCEANS


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice avatar there fruitloop. Wheres that data?
No real arborist would kill ants because they harm trees. A real arborist might see their presence as an indication of a population of hymenoptera in the canopy and concentrate on that issue.. The big black ants cart away decayed wood. How does this harm trees? Peddle your stupidity to the uninitiated. You are violating forum rules anyway. I suppose your presence is being tolerated because you are somewhat funny the way a drunk fool might be. Go away little man. Take your plethora of periods with you.


----------



## Sawdust7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, did you ever sell the Bushwhacker? I managed to find the USDA tests on it and it ranks in the top 3 as far as effectiveness. It's no longer manufactured so it's difficult to find very much data on it. From what I found out so far, it was last manufactured here in Texas and I think it could have been in the area you are in. I found one company that has some and they are wanting $2,400 a 350# drum good for 110 acres. I rather doubt they are getting very many takers though.
Ed, I don't know what area you are in but down in the warmer Southern areas like Texas, we have fire ants and we hate them. Last I looked it up several years ago they were causing more than $1 billion in agricultural damage in Texas alone. They have all but eliminated our black ants and the bigger red ants (don't know the name of them). The big reds were not a nuisance since they didn't take over every pasture they could.


----------



## Ed Roland (Nov 16, 2014)

Sawdust7 said:


> Well, did you ever sell the Bushwhacker? I managed to find the USDA tests on it and it ranks in the top 3 as far as effectiveness. It's no longer manufactured so it's difficult to find very much data on it. From what I found out so far, it was last manufactured here in Texas and I think it could have been in the area you are in. I found one company that has some and they are wanting $2,400 a 350# drum good for 110 acres. I rather doubt they are getting very many takers though.
> Ed, I don't know what area you are in but down in the warmer Southern areas like Texas, we have fire ants and we hate them. Last I looked it up several years ago they were causing more than $1 billion in agricultural damage in Texas alone. They have all but eliminated our black ants and the bigger red ants (don't know the name of them). The big reds were not a nuisance since they didn't take over every pasture they could.



Aye, but sawdust. We are arborist not agronimists. Malus and Citrus, my friend.
Besides the active ingredient is called Bromacil. Is not Bromacil an herbicide and NOT an insecticide? Tell me how an herbicide controls ants.


----------



## Sawdust7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ed Roland said:


> Aye, but sawdust. We are arborist not agronimists. Malus and Citrus, my friend.
> Besides the active ingredient is called Bromacil. Is not Bromacil an herbicide and NOT an insecticide? Tell me how an herbicide controls ants.


Well, I have the active ingredients to the stuff on this `lectric brain somewhere but don't recall exactly if it contains that. I stated in my original post that it came in a lot from an auction I won. I'll dig the ingredients out and look them over but yes, Bromacil I think is used in herbicide. I had a private applicator's license years ago but all that knowledge left home with my younger brain.
OK, I found the pic I took of the label. It doesn't show the whole label but what is pictured shows it to have boric acid. I'll search more to make sure. I don't know why a fire ant killer would Bromacil when the important ingredient is boric acid. Hmmm, maybe that's why they are out of business, sued out of existence from killing pets and trees??? Anyway, I tested a small amount of this stuff on some of the mounds in my pastures and . . . . ants won!


----------



## Ed Roland (Nov 16, 2014)

http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/12607.pdf Active ingredient Bromacil, Bushwacker *as the original poster* said is in fact an herbicide. A product that blocks photosynthetic processes.

Active ingredient Boric Acid, Bushwacker is a VERY different thing altogether. I can see the confusion here. Jgoat simply does not actually know what he has.


----------



## Sawdust7 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ed Roland said:


> http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/12607.pdf Active ingredient Bromacil, Bushwacker *as the original poster* said is in fact an herbicide. A product that blocks photosynthetic processes.
> 
> Active ingredient Boric Acid, Bushwacker is a VERY different thing altogether. I can see the confusion here.


 
[Jgoat simply does not actually know what he has.] Well, I kind of gathered that when I logged in the other day and found his post. I did find my pdf of the full label but it doesn't list Bromocil. The drum I have may no longer be any good. It was in a warehouse for quite some time. It is however sealed in a plastic bag inside the paper drum. It's possible it may not work very well for spot treatment and intended for broadcast over large areas. I would guess 110 acres is a large area. Thanks for your help and I apologize for all this confussion Ed.


----------

